# Fco update 10/10/2011



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The FCO have updated travel advice to Egypt



Egypt travel advice


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> The FCO have updated travel advice to Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt travel advice


Not that any of the EU embassies were any use during Jan/Feb but I would still advice all expats to make sure they are registered with their own, just in case things deteriorate to a point where it's decided to start evacuation procedures. 

Better safe than sorry


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Not that any of the EU embassies were any use during Jan/Feb but I would still advice all ex pats to make sure they are registered with their own, just in case things deteriorate to a point where it's decided to start evacuation procedures.
> 
> Better safe than sorry


Especially as you can now register from the British embassy site.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I keep getting email updates from member of staff at the British Consulate. They even emailed me, when they changed the travel advise to Egypt. I have been quite well informed, and for once, it looks like they do actually give a damn for British nationals in Egypt.


----------

